# awesome 40k artwork thread



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

http://fok.dow-mods.com/viewtopic.php?f=115&t=50

amazing, check it out


----------



## Pertwee (Jul 24, 2010)

WOW!! I wish I could make pictures like that


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

that first one with the night bringer is SWEET!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

It's mediecore, I've seen many of the pics already months ago. Though I must say the one with the Eldar farseer standing on the dirt mound is inspiring. Still, we need some new artists to bring some new art to the stage. 

We really need more of it, it helps us gamers define the universe that is 40k.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

who made it? i found some of these on Devent art, if your going to post picture at lest put who did it on each picture.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Deviant art has everything, so comparing that with this puny collection is kinda moronic. besides, Deviant actually hires people to "stalk" pictures online and post them in Deviant. You looking for a certian pic, then you go to Deviant.


----------



## bane-of-banes (Sep 9, 2010)

that stuff is epic, great artists for the matter.

thanks for the link, +Rep! :biggrin:


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

:shok: One of the most beautiful artworks


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

SO...MANY...NERDGASMS :yahoo:

awesome pics, just amazing!


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

They are nice, I really like the Black Templars pics.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)




----------

